# Seat Upgrade or Mods?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I own an Old Town Vapor 10XT and would like to modify and/or replace the seat, for something more comfortable.

I sent an e-mail to Old Town, requesting any info that they may have and am awaiting a reply.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement or modifications?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a throw cushion in my Vapor, it works great, plus boosts you up a few inches. I can go over 3 hours comfortably now.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I sent an e-mail to Old Town, requesting any info that they may have and am awaiting a reply.


I got a reply...no replacements are available.  Time to adapt, improvise and overcome. 




backlashed said:


> I use a throw cushion in my Vapor, it works great, plus boosts you up a few inches. I can go over 3 hours comfortably now.


Yep...been there done that and it works good. I'm going to go to some marinas and see what they have in the way of boat seats. After I look at a few, that's when I'm going to have to get inventive and come up with a way to attach the seat to the bottom of the kayak...without rivets. Perhaps some liquid nails and some sort of foam spacer between the seat and the kayak hull.  It'll depend on what I can find to replace the seat.

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Since you are not afraid to do some of this work yourself, how about some sort of web/woven support system for your cushion?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this bass boat seat at Walmart ($35) and devised a way to attach it to my kayak. I took a piece of fiber board, cut it to match the seat bottom demensions and used the seat's bolts to attach it. I cleaned the kayak hull, glued (silicone) a piece of rubber foam in the center to meet the gap in the keel. I glued the outside touching edges of the fiber board and the rubber foam and pressed it into place.

The kayak was brought into the house, allowed to warm up before the gluing started. I stacked a couple of 40 lb. weights on top of the seat and let it set up overnight.

Very comfortable! Can't wait to get it on the water!

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice looking and I bet its comfy!


----------

